# شرح مشروع بريمافيرا كامل و التجهيز لة(الجزء السادس )



## محمود حازم عياد (4 يونيو 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء أقدم اليكم الجزء السادس من شرح مشروع بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة و فى هذا الجزء أقوم بمراجعة عمل العلاقات بين الأنشطة وكذلك أدخال الموارد للأنشطة بالتفصيل الدقيق جدا" وقد أرفقت جميع الأجزاء السابقة مع الجزء السادس مع رجائى بالأطلاع على الملف الذى سبق طرحة فى الملتقى و الخاص بالكميات و الأسعار لأنة مهم جدا" جدا"فى أضافة الموارد للأنشطة وسأقوم بعد ذلك فى البدء فى عمل التقارير
أرجو أن ينال هذا العمل رضاكم و أن تتم منة الفائدة وأرحب بأى نقد أو تصيحيح لأى معلومة قد أكون أخطأت فيها دون قصد 
واليكم الرابط وهو يحوى كل الأجزاء وأذا لم يفتح فقد أختصرت بعض الأجزاء الأولى وأرفقت الملف مباشرة" 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2492071/8f4c7517/sharing.html

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس محمود وبارك الله فيك وجعل الله بهذا العمل ثواب رفعة امة ..


----------



## a.m (4 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي

 محمود حازم

مشكور جدا

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في صالح اعمالك ​*


----------



## habeeba (5 يونيو 2007)

ميرسي يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## mo7amedsameer (5 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (6 يونيو 2007)

باش مهندس محمود ستبقى كبيرا بإذن الله، وللأمام بمزيد من العطاء


----------



## محمد عبده الضهيري (6 يونيو 2007)

والله بندعياك وربنا يتقبل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (7 يونيو 2007)

.زملائى الأعزاء أرجو أن تتصفحوا ملف المعدلات الذى قمت بطرحة فى الملتقى منذ يومين وهو جديد وباللغة الأنجليزية و
ويختلف عن ملف الأسعار وتحليل الكميات السابق طرحة فى الجزء الثالث ( 2 )
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## وسام الشمري (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا وهل ممكن بقية الاجزاء


----------



## wdawash (7 يونيو 2007)

جميل و مفيد جدا لك مني كل التحية


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (7 يونيو 2007)

الزميل أو الزميلة وسام الشمرلى 
بعد التحية 
أود أن أعرفك أن هذة الملفات ليست جاهزة عندى فأنا أقوم بتجهيز جزء جزء بالترتيب كأنة برنامج جديد أقوم بعملة
لذلك ليس لدى نسخة من الأجزاء القادمة لأنى حتى الآن لم أحدد ما سأقوم بطرحة من باقى المعلومات 
عموما" أنا تحت أمرك فى أى سؤال على بريدى الألكترونى 
hazem1953 at yahoo .com 
واللة الموفق
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 يونيو 2007)

الأخوة الزملاء أود أن أعرفكم أننى أقوم حاليا" بأستكمال أدخال الموارد على البرنامج وسوف أقوم بطرح نفس البرنامج بعد أنهائة على الملتقى ك البرنامج على الملتقى بريمافيرا ليكون عندكم نسخة محلولة لنبدء عمل التقارير والسبب أننى قمت بعمل بعض التعديلات البسيطة فى الأنشطة وكذلك الأضافات والتعديلات وأضفت بعض الموارد الجديدة
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمد عبده الضهيري (9 يونيو 2007)

الاخ الاستاذالمهندس محمود اعانك الله على المجهود التى تقوم به حاليا وارجو منك فى الجزء القادم تحديد ما تبقى لنا او ما سوف تتناول شرحه او تحديد عناوين رئيسيه للاجزاء الاتيه 
والله والله والله نتظر الاجزاء القادمه بفارغ الصبر 
والدليل على كلامى اننى اطلب منك تحديد عناوين الدروس القادمه لشغفى على ما سوف تتناوله فى الاجزاء القادمه


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 يونيو 2007)

الأخ العزيز محمد عبدة 
بعد التحية 
أشكر لك أهتمامك بما أقدم من معلومات متواضعة وبالنسبة لسؤالك عن الأجزاء القادمة فأنا أحاول أن أغطى معظم جوانب أستخدام البريمافيرا وليس لدى برنامج جاهز بتقاريرة ولكن البرنامج المطروح حاليا" قمت بعملة خصيصا" للملتقى وكل جزء يأخذ منى وقت لتجهيزة ليكون على المستوى اللائق وحتى أستطيع توصيل المعلومة للمتلقىولكن لامانع من أن أشرك سيادتك فيما أفكر فية ويلخص فى النقاط التالية :-
1- أستكمال أدخال الموارد الى البرنامج وأود أن تشاركونى فى ذلك 
2- عندما أنتهى من أدخال الموارد سأقوم بطرح هذة النسخة من البرنامج كبريمافيرا على الملتقى حتى نبدء فى عمل التقارير ولمساعدة أى زميل قد يكون قد فاتة فهم أى جزء 
3- سنقوم بعمل عدد لابأس بة من التقارير سواء تقارير عن الخامات أو العمالة أو المسئولية 00000الخ
4- سنقوم بتجربة عمل update للبرنامج وقارنة ذلك ب target وعمل تقرير المقارنة
5- سنقوم بعمل تنظيم لل layout للطباعة 
بذلك نكون قد أنجزنا المستوى الأول ونبدء المستوى الثانى وهو :-
1- شرح work breakdown structure
2- كيفية التعامل مع multi projectsمن خلال master projectوكيف يمكن الربط بينهم
3-أضافة بعض البنود فى ال dectionaries لكى تساعدنا على عمل هذا الكونترول
4- أضافة المقاولين للبنود مع أمكانية عمل مستخلص المقاولين من خلال البريمافيرا بأستخدام خاصية global change
وكذلك معرفة كيفية تطويع البريمافيرا للأحساس بتغيير الكميات أثناء عمل update بذلك يكون مستخلص المقاول مرتبط بتقدم الأعمال ويطبع المستخلص عن طريق report writer 
5- سنتطرق خلال شرح المستخلصات لكيفية أدخال ال data بأستخدام global change وكذلك سنلقى النظر على معنى كلمة weight وأستخدامها وكذلك كيفية أدخال ما يخص البنود من prices و quantities سواء الكميات السابقة أو الحالية أو الأجمالية 
6- كل ذلك يحكمة معادلات يتم أدخالها للبريمافيرا عن طريق global change 
7- أعتقد أننى بذلك أكون قد وضحت ما أنوى أذا قدر اللة لى أن أطرحة فى الملتقى مع رجائى من القائمين على الملتقى عند أكتمال الشرح تثبيت ذلك فى الملتقى لتعم الفائدة 

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## خالد200007 (10 يونيو 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المشاركات ولكن لي طلب ان كان بالإمكان برنامج يتضمن أعمال الخدمات من شبكات ري وصرف صحي ومحطات معالجة وكذلك البرنامج موضوع الدروس الستة التي تم شرحها .


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (10 يونيو 2007)

الأخ خالد 2007 
بعد التحية 
باالنسبة للأجزاء الستة تستطيع عمل download لها من الملتقى وأذا تعذر ذلك أرسل لى بريدك الألكترونى 
لأزودك بما تريد وزيادة حسب طلبك 
بالنسبة لمحطات المعلجة و التحلية سأحاول الحصول على معلومات من الشركات المتخصصة وأزودك بها
ويمكن وقتها عمل برنامج زمنى لها ونتناقش فى البنود و أولويات تنفيذها سواء أعتيادية أو
الكتروميكانيك 
محمود حازم


----------



## ابوسعاد (12 يونيو 2007)

اخي المهندس محمود حازم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته- يعلم الله اني احبك في الله- جعلنا الله اخوة متحابين وجمعنا يوم القيامة اخوانا على سرر متقابلين اللهم امين- لم اجد كلمات توفيك حقك ولا مشاعر لتعلمك بمدى شكري لك على اهتمامك لخدمة اخوانك ولكن الجزاء على الله اخي الحبيب اكرر شكري واستأذنك لمراسلتك على البريد الالكتروني الخاص بك-وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى.
اخيك مهندس مدني مصري مقيم بالرياض/محمد عبد القادر صقر- اعمل كمسعر لمشروعات البنية التحتية(nfra structure estimator)


----------



## Amin Sorour (12 يونيو 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> الأخوة الزملاء أود أن أعرفكم أننى أقوم حاليا" بأستكمال أدخال الموارد على البرنامج وسوف أقوم بطرح نفس البرنامج بعد أنهائة على الملتقى ك البرنامج على الملتقى بريمافيرا ليكون عندكم نسخة محلولة لنبدء عمل التقارير والسبب أننى قمت بعمل بعض التعديلات البسيطة فى الأنشطة وكذلك الأضافات والتعديلات وأضفت بعض الموارد الجديدة
> مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
> محمود حازم عياد



ياريت يا هندسه نحن في الانتظار وجزاك الله عنا خيرا يا كبيرنا <<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Johney (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا .... واذا كان بألامكان بقية الاجزاء


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (14 يونيو 2007)

أخى العزيز johney
بعد التحية 

أود أن أوضح لك أننى أقوم بعمل هذا المشروع معكم أولا" بأول يعنى أننى الآن أضيف الموارد وسنبدأ فى عمل
التقارير سويا" وسأقوم بعد أن أضيف الموارد بطرح المشروع كبريمافيرا على الملتقى لتكون النسخة معكم جميعا"
ونقوم بعمل التقارير أولا" بأول سويا"

مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق وأذا كان لديك أستفسار لا تتأخر فى السؤال 

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Johney (16 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي الاخ محمود .. تشرفت بأجابتك , وقصدت اني قمت بتحميل الدرس الخامس والسادس فأذا امكن تنزيل الدروس السابقه للخامس والسادس ليتسنى لي ان اكون على علم بالترتيب الذي عملته ... حقيقية انا مستجد في موضوع ادارة المشاريع واحببت ان اتعلمه وحاليا احاول ان اتلعم واقرا اي شي يخص هذا البرنامج واشكرك على ابداء المساعده التي انا محتاج لها .... انا تخصصي جيولوجي عراقي ومقيم في الاردن و*****ي هو (johny_fj***********) ويرجى التواصل مع شكري وتقديري .....


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 يونيو 2007)

الى الأخ johney مرفق لك جميع الأجزاء السابقة أرجو أن تنظر الى أسفل ال excel sheet ستجد أن كل جزء مميز بلون
لل tap الخاص بة للتمييز واليك الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/18025465/c298940b/all_parts_from_1_to_6.html

مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Johney (17 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخ حازم وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وعاشت الايادي ...


----------



## mo-ma (17 يونيو 2007)

انا جديد ارجوا ارسال الملفات السابقة او بيان اين هى على الموقع للاهمية وشكرا اخوك محمد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 يونيو 2007)

mo_ma الملفات فى أعلى ردJOHENY أعلى مشاركتك رجاء سرعة عمل DOWNLOAD لها وفيها جميع الملفات
لجميع الأجزاء
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## khalid shareif (20 يونيو 2007)

متعك الله بهذا العلم ولك كل الشكر


----------



## mo-ma (20 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخى العزيز قمت بتنزيل الملف جزاك اللة كل الخيؤ


----------



## mo-ma (20 يونيو 2007)

هل ممكن ان ابعث ايملى الخاص لاحد الاشخاص وكيف اذا كان ذلك لايخالف شروط الموقع ارجوا الرد


----------



## ام نورا (21 يونيو 2007)

يا اخي بارك الله جهودك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه واثابك عنا خيرا الثواب 
لا احصي لك امتنانا الله اكفل بان يجزيك بما تستحق ... نساله لك خير الدنيا والاخرة وكفاك شر الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## samehgheith (17 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للمهندس محمود عياد و جزاك الله كل خير وجعل الله مجهودك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Adn (17 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس محمود


----------



## samehgheith (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكر خاص للاخ الفاضل الكريم المهندس محمود حازم عياد


----------



## سيد طه محمد (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## akramezzat (18 مارس 2008)

ممكن تعيد رفع الجزء السادس لانة تم حزف الروابط
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 مارس 2008)

أخى akramezzat أرجو الدخول على المكتبة الخاصة بأدارة المشاريع ستجد الستةأجزاء برابط جديد أرجو لك التوفيق وأى سؤال أنا حاضر كذلك تستطيع الدخول والأطلاع على طريقة عمل مستخلص من البريمافيرا


----------



## akramezzat (19 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً يا باشا
حاولت اوصل للرابط و لكن فشلت لان هناك روابط كثيرة و مواضيع كثيرة
ممكن تقولي عنوان الرابط مباشرةً
شكراً جزيلاً يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 مارس 2008)

عزيزى المهندس أكرم عزت akramezzat 
اليك يا عزيزى الرابط الجديد على ملتقى المهندسين وأنا تحت أمرك فى أى سؤال وفى أى تقرير 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1200768138.zip


----------



## akramezzat (19 مارس 2008)

شكراً
شكراً
شكراً
انا عاجز عن الشكر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 مارس 2008)

لا شكر على واجب و أرجو لك الأستفادة


----------



## المهندس المنتخب (22 مارس 2008)

يا اخي العزيز الملف لا يمكن تحميله
مجرد الضغط عليه يفتح صفحه بيضاء خاليه / ارجو المساعدهوتزريدي بكل ما هو مهم بالبريمافيرا فانا مبتدىء
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس المنتخب (22 مارس 2008)

يا اخي العزيز الملف لا يمكن تحميله
مجرد الضغط عليه يفتح صفحه بيضاء خاليه / ارجو المساعده وتزريدي بكل ما هو مهم بالبريمافيرا فانا مبتدىء
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 مارس 2008)

هذة المشكلة موجودة فى الملتقى وهى مؤقتة وصادفتنى هذة الأيام كثيرا" أرجو رفع الشكوى للأدارة وأنا سأقوم برفعها كذلك الملفات تعمل جيدا" فصبرا" حتى يتم حل المشكلة


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس محمود وبارك الله فيك وجعل الله بهذا العمل ثواب رفعة امة ..


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## madjabr (4 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا يا مهندس على هذا الجهد العظيم


----------



## مهندس126 (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا جدا على المجهووووووووووود

واتسائل هل تم تكملة المشروع ووضع الجزء السابع؟


----------



## هلوتس (5 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وامل المزيد من العلم النافع


----------



## hammhamm44 (14 أبريل 2009)

very gooood informations


----------



## حسامان (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## uth82 (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا استاذنا العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
نتمنا استاذ عياد لو تضع لنا بعض النماذج للتقارير التي تمثل ما ينتجه قسم التخطيط في شركة مقاولات مع شرح بسيط عنها 

م.عثمان


----------



## medhat ismail (5 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا - أخي الكريم اريد الاجابة علي هذا التساؤل 
كيف اجمع انشطة لمشروع تم ادخاله من قبل في البرامافيرا - تحت wbs 
يعني مشروع دخل انشطة وخلاص - كيف اجمعهم تاني تحت مجموعات


----------



## saintsprings (18 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you engineer Ayad very match realy


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وارجو تحديث الرابط 0000000000000000000000


----------



## ريكافكو (3 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل المحترم المهندس/ محمود عياد اود بداية ان اشكركم على كل ما تبذله من جهود عظيمة للاستفادة من علمكم الوفير
ومشاركتم البناءة وارجو من سيادتكم فى مساعدتى فى الحصول على جميع اجزاء مشروع البريمافيرا 
ولكم جزيل الشكروالعرفان


----------



## عمروالراوي (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## siwael (24 أغسطس 2010)

عمل فوق الرائع, جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## kehh (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لردك السريع
الملف المرفق تم تحميله
لكن كما اخبرتك سيدي الفضل الرابط المرفق غير موجوده الماده


----------



## alcager (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## eslam_elwear (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك من القبولين فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## عسكر محمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mohammedsharaby (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 مارس 2011)

نتمنى طرح بقية الاجزاء وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## Jamal (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## طارق النجدى (15 مايو 2011)

متشكريييييييييييين


----------



## ombella (16 مايو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ali aljaber (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
أخي الكريم لك الشكر الجزيل على هذه المشاركة الرائعة لكن الرابط على الموقع الموجود غير موجود يرجى منك اعادة رفع ملف الشرح و جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## eng.essamfekry (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اكثر من رائع


----------



## sayedahmed330 (17 يناير 2012)

كل التحية والتقدير لك أخي الكريم
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## توشكى2013 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا الرح الوافى الجميل الذى جعلنا نستفيد منه ونأمل عرض نماذج لمشروعات مختلفة (شبكات مياه وصرف -طرق-مبانى - موانى -استصلاح اراضى - كبارى -سكك حديدية -محطات كهرباء -محطات نووية -محطات مياه......الخ) 11/11/2013


----------



## توشكى2013 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الوافى الجميل الذى جعلنا نستفيد منه ونأمل عرض نماذج لمشروعات مختلفة (شبكات مياه وصرف -طرق-مبانى - موانى -استصلاح اراضى - كبارى -سكك حديدية -محطات كهرباء -محطات نووية -محطات مياه......الخ) 11/11/2013


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (9 سبتمبر 2014)

عمل جبار و مجهود كبير جزاك الله خيرا عليه .. 
بس كيفية حساب الموارد مش واضحة اوي و مش عارف من اين اتت الارقام .. و كيفية حساب المان هورس لكل بند .. 

ارجو الرد السريع


----------

